# Black Friday / Cyber Monday



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

____________


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Been seeing ads popping up for several American outfits, nothing in Canada that I can recall


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm not much of a shopper outside of gear and so a few years ago I ended up south of the border without realizing it was the day after Black Friday until I casually walked into a Guitar Center. Wow.. the deals to be had! I pulled out the credit card and still the bill was far less than anything I could get in Canada on a good day.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

oh, good thread.

thats not a terrible deal at Avenue. 

and L&M flyer seems legit.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I seek nothing at the moment...except a small countertop oven thing.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

well, L&M sales make me laugh. I gave them a call regarding that drum kit. there are only 4 in Alberta. it's an older kit they're just getting rid of.


----------



## Noise Supply (May 31, 2013)

In case you missed it, regarding Black Friday sales in Canada - Noise Supply is having a Black Friday sale (one day only, just on the Friday). Here are a few examples of pricing... Quantities may be limited on certain items:

*10% off all boutique Canadian pedal builders: Dr. Scientist, Fairfield Circuitry, SolidGoldFX, Maritime Analog, and Tone Hungry Effects

Palmer Gear Best Deals: Palmer Pocket Amp = $129 (currently sold out, more on the way), Palmer PDI03 = $719, Palmer PGA04 = $769, Palmer OCTOBUS = $399, Palmer Compressor $105

Lock-It Straps = $70

Hofner Shorty = $150

Standback = $38

GODLYKE Power-Alls = $20

Aurora Electric Guitar Strings = $10.50

And more!*


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I try not to get caught up in the hype--but a music store would probably be a better place to wind up than the mall.

I may have to escape to a L&M on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> My son needs drumsticks anyway, so I have no choice but to go to L&M this weekend.
> 
> At least that's my story.


I'd stick to it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I make a point to avoid crossing the border anywhere near thanksgiving every year, but this year I have no choice as I have an appointment with US CBP to renew my Nexus.

I figure it will be the whole morning.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

The way I look at it, if the sale is not going to at least cover the tax's, it's no deal.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sweetwater in the States had some incredible deals going on. People were getting Les Paul Standards for 1200 to 1400 bucks US. I almost bought a Gold Top but when I decided to go for it they were already gone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

TA462 said:


> Sweetwater in the States had some incredible deals going on. People were getting Les Paul Standards for 1200 to 1400 bucks US. I almost bought a Gold Top but when I decided to go for it they were already gone.


There's some nice discounts at The Guitar Shop on PRS usa models. Nothing I'm dying for but some nice pieces nonetheless. Too bad slow season just started at work


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> I make a point to avoid crossing the border anywhere near thanksgiving every year, but this year I have no choice as I have an appointment with US CBP to renew my Nexus.
> 
> I figure it will be the whole morning.


Go really early then. The Rainbow bridge will likely be your best bet. Then you could spend a few hours at the Guitar Centre store in Buffalo...............

1092 Niagara Falls Blvd.Tonawanda, NY 14150
Phone: 716-833-8200


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

12th Fret is announcing that they will have a Black Friday sale. No details yet though


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Guitar Fetish has some decent discounts on things: http://www.guitarfetish.com/Black-Friday-Deals_c_476.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been warned that trying to drive anywhere tomorrow in the The Bay Area will be insane. Multiple hours to cross the bay or head north a few towns. So we've stocked up on supplies and are staying put. We'll maybe walk up to the south end of the bay tomorrow afternoon with the kids. There's a nice trail that goes from our place up to the water. But that's it.

After seeing Labour Day traffic I believe it. The sheer number of people who try and move about at the same time, to the same places, around here on significant dates is a little mind boggling.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

In case anyone is looking for a deal on EZ Drummer, I got it today from Musicians Friend for $30 from their BF deals. 
Which is a steal of a deal.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Chicago Music Exchange has some good stuff going on. For example it seems like they are offering 25% off of JHS pedals, more details on the website. 

I also got an email from Walters Music that mentioned sales but don't remember details.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Seen the crowds rushing into stores on the news and thought the whole Black Friday thing has become Pavlovian. Either that or I am broke and bitter :sSig_busted:


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

Loved watching the US Black Friday crowds, fighting like little sardines trying to escape their cans and the crazy thing is often you can get free shipping and cheaper pricing when ordering on line. Oh well me I am just going to sit back and watch the fun and watch as mommy and daddy get carted off to jail. ship


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The SNL fake commercial for "Mega Mart" Black Friday sale, from last year, is an absolute classic. I can't get Hulu but I imagine it is available from other sources. really, go find it. You'll bust a gut.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Black what?

I crossed at Queenston-Lewiston this morning to renew my Nexus card

Two cars ahead of me at customs.

I was pleasantly shocked.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

And a massive thank you!  This is actually a great deal and I have been contemplating buying this.

TG




neldom said:


> In case anyone is looking for a deal on EZ Drummer, I got it today from Musicians Friend for $30 from their BF deals.
> Which is a steal of a deal.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> And a massive thank you! This is actually a great deal and I have been contemplating buying this.
> 
> TG


I'd been on the fence for quite a while as well with this.
But for $30 it's a no brainer.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I just tried to buy it and when I go to check up I am told "Item not found, please remove from cart" !

ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is a download. What can't they find?



neldom said:


> I'd been on the fence for quite a while as well with this.
> But for $30 it's a no brainer.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> I just tried to buy it and when I go to check up I am told "Item not found, please remove from cart" !
> 
> ARGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This is a download. What can't they find?


Happened to me too, I had to call them and they worked it out.
I was thinking they would have fixed it by now.
Be aware it takes about 24 hours to get the actual serial # and download info emailed to you as well for some reason.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Ok,

I am waiting on the online chat. What was the problem on there end? How did they resolve it?

TG




neldom said:


> Happened to me too, I had to call them and they worked it out.
> I was thinking they would have fixed it by now.
> Be aware it takes about 24 hours to get the actual serial # and download info emailed to you as well for some reason.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

He didn't really give me the details, he figured it had something to do with the new international shipping changes they had had.
He ended up having to put me on hold for a couple minutes after he placed the order to find a work around.
It all worked out in the end though.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

traynor_garnet said:


> Ok,
> 
> I am waiting on the online chat. What was the problem on there end? How did they resolve it?
> 
> TG


I just picked it up from Sweetwater for $29.99 without the hassle.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Wow thank you! I actually ended up getting the EZdrummer Vintage Drums Bundle as it included a bunch of the add up packages I was also trying to buy at MF.

Sweetwater was cheaper to start, but with this bundle I ended up getting three extra bundles (Jazz, Blues, and Indie Folk) for free!

I am not a big "deal" hunter and am REALLY tired of hearing about Black Friday as a news story. This was quite a bargain though 

TG



Brennan said:


> I just picked it up from Sweetwater for $29.99 without the hassle.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

We're doing 10% off anything in our store and online including clearance items today through Monday. Coupon code is tap10d


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

OK it's not music related, anyways, $60 at WalMart right now. About 45 minutes to put it together, including drilling out 2 spots where it was supposed to be predrilled from the factory. Not, it's not a Snap-On or other high end, but I didn't have one and I have CERTAINLY paid more and got less many times in my life.


Includes a socket set, which seems reasonable quality, I used it to assemble the unit. Again, I mean, a pro mechanic isn't going to take this set to work but for around the house it should be fine.


I was there at 3 this aft, and it was dead dead dead, multiple cashiers were begging me to get into their empty lineups.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Keto: I was there about an hour ago and saw this. I just bought the tool box at Home Depot a couple of months ago and paid around $100.00 with no tools!. That is a great deal.

The only problem is your guitar will not fit in one of the drawers; not even the slimline models!


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2013)

Top three shelves can hold parts (tuners, pups and such).
Great score!


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Any of you guys notice these? - http://www.bestbuy.ca/Search/Search...14314b86bb581f8en20&query=Gibson+LPJ+Electric
I still can't wrap my head around Best Buy selling US Gibsons.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

kat_ said:


> Any of you guys notice these? - http://www.bestbuy.ca/Search/Search...14314b86bb581f8en20&query=Gibson+LPJ+Electric
> I still can't wrap my head around Best Buy selling US Gibsons.


Just remember, Gibson is not out to make guitars; they are out to make money. They just do this by making guitars.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

That's a good price for a cheap Gibson Les Paul.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

kat_ said:


> Any of you guys notice these? - http://www.bestbuy.ca/Search/Search...14314b86bb581f8en20&query=Gibson+LPJ+Electric
> I still can't wrap my head around Best Buy selling US Gibsons.





Steadfastly said:


> Just remember, Gibson is not out to make guitars; they are out to make money. They just do this by making guitars.


I'm not surprised that Best Buy sells them, I _am_ surprised that Gibson would dilute their brand by _allowing_ Best Buy to sell them. To me it's short term gain for long term pain - which I would expect from a publicly traded company, but it is privately owned.


----------



## Macki (Jun 14, 2010)

I just discover the Loop Loft. They had a 40% off Black weekend sale - got some brush and Eric Harland loops. Its so cool to play with an awesome drummer(s). They also have Charlie Hunter loops - I was going to get some and then say that was me....haha (kidding).


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Dean Zelinsky has select guitars at $100 off for the weekend.

A Z-Glide equipped guitar for less than $500 shipped to Canada?

Yes, please.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

dodgechargerfan said:


> Dean Zelinsky has select guitars at $100 off for the weekend.
> 
> A Z-Glide equipped guitar for less than $500 shipped to Canada?
> 
> Yes, please.


I had never heard of these before yesterday when I saw their ad pop up and of course I had to take a look. That "Z" glide neck looks like a very good idea.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

I've read a couple of reviews.

The neck gets a thumbs up all around. It doesn't change your life, or anything, but it does exactly what it says it does: reduce friction and gets some air in between your hand and it. The review that I read said that it didn't get in the way, feel weird, or anything like that.

I read a thread on another forum where there were a few small issues and the buyer let the company know - just to help them out since they are a brand new venture. The response from the company was fantastic. It spoke volumes about the people running things.

It convinced me to want a guitar from them.
So, with the $100 off deal, I pulled the trigger.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

80% off over at Waves. Some great plugins here. A few I couldn't live without...

http://www.waves.com/specials


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2013)

totally original concept. love the body contours 
and the neck. There's this contest, eh!? 
http://woobox.com/biwb8r/4wdb3t for this ..










Invented by company founder Dean Zelinsky, the revolutionary Z-Glide guitar neck is achieved by precisely engraving a carefully tested pattern into the back of the neck which reduces surface area by 70% and putting a bit of air between you and your guitar...your hand only comes in contact with 30% of the neck. The Z-Glide was also designed to trap moisture and sweat. The result is an ultra fast neck with a consistent, silky-smooth feel.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That's a cool concept with those Dean Z necks, I'd like to try one.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I stopped by L&M, but none of the stuff I was into was on sale.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

L&M Cyber Monday flyer is on their site now. The Boss FDR-1 is tempting for $60.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> 80% off over at Waves. Some great plugins here. A few I couldn't live without...
> 
> http://www.waves.com/specials


nice catch! I spent all of my BF cash on plugins, too. There are crazy prices out there, if you look around and watch the Forums for leads. Picked up some brainworx plugs at plugin discounts very cheap. Looking forward to using the digital v2 on some m/s recordings.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

http://www.long-mcquade.com/CyberMonday2013


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

kat_ said:


> Any of you guys notice these? - http://www.bestbuy.ca/Search/Search...14314b86bb581f8en20&query=Gibson+LPJ+Electric
> I still can't wrap my head around Best Buy selling US Gibsons.


i know about it and those super cheap (epi priced) gibsons are gargabe. I'd rather get an epi or agile.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

kat_ said:


> Any of you guys notice these? - http://www.bestbuy.ca/Search/Search...14314b86bb581f8en20&query=Gibson+LPJ+Electric
> I still can't wrap my head around Best Buy selling US Gibsons.


I cant see them kat, how much are they asking?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

They were $500. That sale appears to be done now. One more hour until their Cyber Monday sale starts though.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

L&M had them going for $485 at the last Monster Sale.


kat_ said:


> They were $500. That sale appears to be done now. One more hour until their Cyber Monday sale starts though.


 on another note, I love my FDR-1 pedal. It really does what I need it to.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with the Gibson LP 50's Tributes in the L&M flyer? I thought that was their regular price.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

bzrkrage said:


> L&M had them going for $485 at the last Monster Sale.
> on another note, I love my FDR-1 pedal. It really does what I need it to.


If the blizzard isn't too bad I'll be heading to L+M in the morning.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

riffboy76 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Gibson LP 50's Tributes in the L&M flyer? I thought that was their regular price.


I thought they were around 850 new too. 1125 or whatever the posted regular price is, is steep for what you're getting on those. There's definitely a quality difference on those vs a studio or standard.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I saw on the news the many products suffer from "price creep" in the late fall. They raise prices a bit at a time so when it is time for Christmas sales the discount looks better. That report was in one about "vanity sizing" where they will mark the sizes wrong (an 8 is marked a 6 for example). This makes the customer feel good and they are more likely to buy more because of it. They reported that it is only common on women's clothing too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

riffboy76 said:


> Anyone have any experience with the Gibson LP 50's Tributes in the L&M flyer? I thought that was their regular price.


I thought 850 was the regular price but they did indeed hike it after a short while. I was surprised to see a used one for sale for around that since that's what they originally cost.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I just caved and bought the Danelectro Fabtone Distortion. For less $35 all in (tax and shipping) I couldn't resist. Plus, I actually heard a bunch of demos that sounds good. Hardly a tone I will use a lot, but will come in handy when I need it.

TG


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I got in on Strings And Beyond's cyber Monday thing...I am getting close to needing more so I figured now is the time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Adobe has the Lightroom 5 on for $60 off. For any of you photogs out there. I have version 4 but its tempting


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I saw on the news the many products suffer from "price creep" in the late fall. They raise prices a bit at a time so when it is time for Christmas sales the discount looks better. That report was in one about "vanity sizing" where they will mark the sizes wrong (an 8 is marked a 6 for example). This makes the customer feel good and they are more likely to buy more because of it. They reported that it is only common on women's clothing too.


Say it ain't so JIm! 

Being in the window cleaning business we see all the "sale" signs. An interesting phenomena occurred in the early 1990's during the big downturn in the economy that started in 1989. Up until then, most "sale" signs went up for awhile and then came down. Later in the year a different "sale" sign would go up and it too, would come down after a month or so. In the 1990's, this all changed. Many "sale" signs went up and stayed up for several months and some for years offering huge discounts or everything in the store as being on "sale" or 1/2 off, etc., etc.

Many people fell for it and many people still do. You hear people exclaim "I got 70% off!". They didn't. The customer put the price up by 70%, then took 70% off and sold it for the exact price/margin of profit they wanted to get. 

Don't get me wrong. There are some legitimate sales but many so-called "sales" are simply a marketing gimmick........that works on the unsuspecting buyer.


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Say it ain't so JIm!
> 
> Being in the window cleaning business we see all the "sale" signs. An interesting phenomena occurred in the early 1990's during the big downturn in the economy that started in 1989. Up until then, most "sale" signs went up for awhile and then came down. Later in the year a different "sale" sign would go up and it too, would come down after a month or so. In the 1990's, this all changed. Many "sale" signs went up and stayed up for several months and some for years offering huge discounts or everything in the store as being on "sale" or 1/2 off, etc., etc.
> 
> ...


The local Gibson dealer does that, prices all the gear at full retail and pretends they're selling them to the customers at firesale prices... when the actual fact of the matter is their prices are quite often upwards of $400 and more over L&M.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Morkolo said:


> The local Gibson dealer does that, prices all the gear at full retail and pretends they're selling them to the customers at firesale prices... when the actual fact of the matter is their prices are quite often upwards of $400 and more over L&M.


Theres a store here who does that--but their prices aren't $400 above L&M's--mostly $25-50, but sometimes more.
Percentage wise their string prices are awful.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Sometimes I think Harmony Lane on 17th SE should just change their name to "All guitars 1/2 off" since that sign is always out there.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

kat_ said:


> Sometimes I think Harmony Lane on 17th SE should just change their name to "All guitars 1/2 off" since that sign is always out there.


Well, when they're actually open.


----------

